# Food Poll



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

I am not sure if I am opening a can of worms by asking this - I understand food can be a big topic for debate, but I am new to the forum and am just wondering what everyone feeds their golden and why.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I feed a raw diet, because I went through soo many different kibbles with my allergy-prone dog and nothing stopped him from getting major itchy-scratchies until he started eating raw food. I feed the same to my 2nd dog, simply because it's easier and cheaper to have them on the same diet.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia: Taste of the Wild fowl formula, because it's grain-free and she previously had lots of ear infections (none since switching her to this food).

Mila: Natural Balance reduced calorie food, because she tends to be chubby


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys are getting Beneful. I've tried several better quality foods but could never get past the loose stool problem with Oakly on the better foods.


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

I should say - I feed raw mostly for the same reason as missmarstar. I used to feed Innova for puppies and then EVO when Paxton got older and was happy with both but with some research thought he could benefit from raw.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Recently switched the Crew to Iams, they seem to do very good on it!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I feed Healthwise (makers of Innova and California Natural) I feed this because it has a limited ingredient list like California Natural for Tysen's food sensitivities, yet it also has a higher protein and fat percentage, plus I really trust this company.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

When I did feed kibble, I used Innova, Timberwolf Organics, Taste of the Wild, among others. Of those I really liked the ingredients in the Timberwolf but after their weird ingredient change scandal, I was somewhat turned off from that company. 

IMO Natura is one of my favorite dog food companies (makers of Innova, EVO, Healthwise, CA Natural) and if I fed kibble I would be using one of those lines.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I use Purina ProPlan sensitive skin and stomach for my crew.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm switching Caleb to Taste of the Wild. He was on Canidea, but has been having problems with hot spots and sores on his paws. I'm hoping the new food will clear it up, since it's grain free. I would like to feed raw, but logistically it seems like it won't be realistic in our current situation.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

we've went through a lot of food. tried pedigree, wasnt that great. then my dad told me about the "B.A.R.F." diet ( don't know if any of you are familiar with that, but its vegetables and raw meat diet kind of thing). the dog did really well on that...had a good coat, lots of energy. Then we had some vomiting issues and the vet told us not to feed him people food. So we tried Iams...and he seems to be doing good on that. We like to give him some canned food too, just as a special treat


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Ripley has been on Eukanuba Adult for a few years now and is doing good on it. I have been thinking of going the raw route as I hear its a little cheaper and better for them...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My gang-4 Goldens of varying ages, a Pug and a Chinese Crested-are all on Canidae All Life Stages. They have always done very well on it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No food fits every dog. You have to feed whatever your dog does best on.
My personal choice is foods that are backed by a company with more than 25 (and I prefer more than that, too) years of experience making dog foods, a company that devotes millions of dollars to research in canine nutrition and preferably offers nutrition symposia to the industry, a company that has done feeding trials over multiple generations to prove that the dogs live normal, healthy lifespans and produce healthy progeny when fed the food.
As I said, just a matter of personal choice. Some of the newer foods/diets/ways of feeding *might* be the best thing since sliced bread, but my dogs are not laboratory rats and until the food has been proven over MANY generations, in well documented clinical feeding trials, it's not for me. Everyone else can try it, and then when the results are in, I'll consider it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Purina....Pro and/or One...right now we are on a bag of Purina One...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We feed Eukanuba Premium Performance so the dogs can have plenty of energy for long days hiking, working, and playing. A lot of what gets touted as "better" food is only theoretically or anecdotally "better," not "better" in a way that's based on actual research or nutritional science, and Eukanuba has a long track record of excellence. Plus, the dogs are super healthy on it, so what could be better?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody and our aussie are on the Fromm 4 star duck, the golden girls are on a grain free Acana. All get toppings of Trippet tripe (canned) or The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated raw) at dinner.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wellness CORE Reduced Fat.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Both my boys are on Wellness Core. I wanted to go grain-free because Gunner has allergies and EPI. And Riley seems to get a little itchy on everything else we've tried. 
I like the company and I like the ingredients they use. (Just as importantly, I like what's NOT in the food.)

I'm not one to get too opinionated about dog food. My philosophy is, feed whatever your dog does the best on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Another thought. Keep your eyes open too..... what you consider a good food and does well by your dog(s) may not be the case long term. There have formula changes with little or no notification or publicity, company buy outs, etc. which have had wide ranging effects. The latest I know of is Wellness and Eagle Pack being sold to the same co.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison and chance are on innova large bites adult food it is whats working for them for now...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Pro-Plan - have fed it for years and my boys do well on it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson is currently on a 50/50 mix of Purina Pro Plan and Fromm's Puppy Gold. He was on 100% Fromm's a few weeks after he came home but had soft poops every day so I started mixing it. Now he keeps getting ear infections from the Pro Plan (his mommy got lots of ear infections too while on Pro Plan), so I'm going dog food shopping tonight to find something new. I'm thinking I might try Orijin or Nature's Harvest, which is grain free and recommended by Molson's breeder.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I'm probably not a good person to ask as we have yet to find the "right" food for Brady...we've had issues with allergies and soft stools not all related to the food, so it complicates things. At the moment, we just switched him to California Natural lamb and rice because it's limited ingredient for his allergies and gentle on his stomach. Time will tell if it works for him. Our previous dog, Chip, ate Purina One his whole life and did fine on it. I'm a scientist at heart, so my preference is for the hollistic foods with the human-grade ingredients, but not all dogs do well on those. So, my bottom line is the best food for your dog is the one that agrees with him and keeps him the healthiest.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Acana adult, puppy and sport for everyone here. It has a great breeder program and I feel its a very good food for a good price. Also, my guys have done very very well on it and its easy to find where I am located.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Castor & Pollux. 50/50 mix of UltraMix Puppy and Organix Puppy.

I intend on switching him to Innova Evo when he goes off Puppy.


----------



## Nurse Douglas (Nov 19, 2007)

we feed Riley the eukanuba naturals lamb and rice.... she has done really well on it.. no loose stools and her coat is nice and healthy


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I feed Fromm Surf & Turf with a little Wysong canned food on top. I add fruit, veggies, raw egg, yogurt or raw food (instead of canned) to the kibble/wysong combo. Since owning Milly I've tried a few foods - Science Diet, Science Diet Sensitive Skin, Eukenuba Sensitive Skin, California Naturals (the fish one, don't remember the name) and am now seeing great results with the Fromm. Milly had some big problems with recurring ear infections and itchy skin, but knock on wood those seem to have cleared up.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Loyall lamb and rice made by Nutrena. Found in feed stores. I add a little canned dog food which is usually either Pro Plan or Purina One.


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

I am switching to Costco's Lamb and Rice formula. My parents dogs are on it and they do well.

Has anyone ever tried it before?


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2009)

Storm has Bakers puppy mix..Its what the breeder was feeding him on..So have just kept with it to save on him getting an upset tummy...He seems to enjoy it,so I see not reason to change it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Iams Large Breed here. It's the only food that Tucker has done extremely well on. Both he and our older shepherd eat it and and do beautifully on it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wellness Core reduced fat. We tried several others this is the first that she has enjoyed eating and it helped her lose about 20 pounds. She is doing beautifully on it and even htough it seems a bit pricey, it costs me just under a $1 a day to feed her.


----------



## JWS (Aug 3, 2009)

Innova...great food. You just have to be careful not to feed too much.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Transitioning to Purina One on the vet's advice. Started out on Eukanuba Large Breed puppy until the vet prescribed Iams Low Residue puppy after repeated bouts of diarrhea. So far so good!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby eats Canidae. He sometimes get Iams or Blue if the one pet store in town that carries Canidae is closed when we need it, but, I only buy a small bag of the other to tie us over.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber's on Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy.
When I switch him to adult food, as long as there is no problems I'll stick with Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike started out on Purina Pro Plan, his Breeder feeds it also, but after nearly two years of ear infections, we suspected a food allergy and switched to Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen. The ear infections are gone, his coat looks better, and he loves them both. The Honest Kitchen meat free formula- is a dehydrated raw food to which I add my own meat. I alternate the two for variety. Merrick in the morning and THK in the evening.


----------



## Doodty (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,
I am feeding Royal Cannin (and have since week 1) specially formulated kibble for Golden's. Archie is doing really well on it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe not. I'm hearing some dogs are having problems with Evo, but I can't nail down any facts...



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Castor & Pollux. 50/50 mix of UltraMix Puppy and Organix Puppy.
> 
> I intend on switching him to Innova Evo when he goes off Puppy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My previous two, Comet and Dakota, developed allergies on ProPlan as well. After switching them to California Natural they were all cleared up in 6 weeks, including Dakota's 4 y/o messy ears.



paula bedard said:


> Ike started out on Purina Pro Plan, his Breeder feeds it also, but after nearly two years of ear infections, we suspected a food allergy and switched to Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen. The ear infections are gone, his coat looks better, and he loves them both. The Honest Kitchen meat free formula- is a dehydrated raw food to which I add my own meat. I alternate the two for variety. Merrick in the morning and THK in the evening.


----------

